# Run-about excercise balls, what size?



## madonnaswimmer (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I am thinking of buying a run-about exercise ball for my fat rat... he needs something and I'm willing to give it a try, fully understanding that many rats do not find the balls enjoyable.

That being said, I am finding better deals online than I have seen in stores. But what size should I get? The 11.5" or the 13"? I hear people saying that cage wheels need to be at least 11", so wouldn't 11.5" for a ball be big enough?

If anyone has a ball, could you tell me what size you bought?


----------



## iheartmyrats (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, it sounds like you already have heard that excercise balls are really not recommended for use by ratties but if you do get one, I would definitely go for the 13". What things have you tried so far to get him to lose weight?


----------



## madonnaswimmer (Jul 31, 2007)

Well, he has always had a hard time with overeating, and now I have a rat who has a decreased appetite and has been losing weight rapidly. Just when I got my chunky rat down to size, the skinny rat started not eating and of course, leaving more food in the bowl for my fat rat to gobble away at. I want to leave some food in the bowl for when the skinny one does get hungry, but I have cut their food in half and am taking the skinny one out to be fed baby food to make up for it.

Well, the fat one likes to swim, so the last time I had them in for a bath (last weekend), I let him swim around for longer. But they have a problem with urine-marking, so I can't let them roam free around my apartment. And these upcoming weeks of school, our professors decided to drop every assignment and exam for the semester on us, so I will be very busy. I figured it was worth a try to be able to put him in the ball and continue my studying.

Also, the 13" ball is about 5 bucks more, so if the 11.5" one would be satisfactory, I would love to go with that one. I know, you must be thinking 5 bucks isn't a lot, but I have spent over $100 on my sick rat this month, so I'd like to save where I can.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

madonnaswimmer said:


> But they have a problem with urine-marking, so I can't let them roam free around my apartment. And these upcoming weeks of school, our professors decided to drop every assignment and exam for the semester on us, so I will be very busy. I figured it was worth a try to be able to put him in the ball and continue my studying.


Can you not cover a sofa or bed with a sheet/fleece or something and let them out on there while you're studying? I doubt he will like the ball - rats are into exploring everything and won't like being encased, not being able to explore their surroundings. You'll probably find more of a mess will be made with him being in the ball actually - I imagine he'd wee in it (perhaps out of fear) and then it would go all around your floors.


----------



## iheartmyrats (Nov 18, 2008)

Believe me, I can completely understand that $5 can make a big difference when money is tight. But I do think 13 inch would be best. Wheels with 11 inch diamters are recommended for female rats, while 12 inches is considered the right size for a male. I would just hate for him to injure his back in a two small ball.
As for the urine-marking, he is still likely to urinate in the ball, so if it is on the carpet its still gonna get pee on it. If you put the ball on a solid surface you could clean the urine pretty easily, but if you have uncarpeted areas available maybe you could block them off to make an area where he can free roam?
BTW, what are you feeding your guys right now?


----------



## madonnaswimmer (Jul 31, 2007)

Stace87 said:


> Can you not cover a sofa or bed with a sheet/fleece or something and let them out on there while you're studying? I doubt he will like the ball - rats are into exploring everything and won't like being encased, not being able to explore their surroundings. You'll probably find more of a mess will be made with him being in the ball actually - I imagine he'd wee in it (perhaps out of fear) and then it would go all around your floors.


I have tried covering sofas and beds, but they never stay on the bed or sofa and are constantly trying to get down, climb on tables, or go under the fabric and like to pee there. Trust me, I have tried, and it requires a LOT of supervision.

Good point about the urine getting on my carpet anyway, though.


----------



## madonnaswimmer (Jul 31, 2007)

iheartmyrats said:


> Believe me, I can completely understand that $5 can make a big difference when money is tight. But I do think 13 inch would be best. Wheels with 11 inch diamters are recommended for female rats, while 12 inches is considered the right size for a male. I would just hate for him to injure his back in a two small ball.
> As for the urine-marking, he is still likely to urinate in the ball, so if it is on the carpet its still gonna get pee on it. If you put the ball on a solid surface you could clean the urine pretty easily, but if you have uncarpeted areas available maybe you could block them off to make an area where he can free roam?
> BTW, what are you feeding your guys right now?


Thanks, I didn't know the 11" was for females. And I hadn't fully thought through the urine on the carpet thing, as I see now.

As of right now, the only non-carpeted area I can put them in is the bathroom, and I've already been doing that. He basically runs around for about a minute, then goes behind the toilet and poops, and then grooms himself. If I put toys out there, he is completely unmotivated and leaves them alone, unless they have food in them, in which case he gets the food out right away and then he's fat and done playing, lol. 

Otherwise, I have tried to block off areas with a 3' high cardboard barrier, and they jump right over it.

I am feeding them Nutro Light dog food. I have tried to switch over to lab blocks several times, but the skinny one hates them and will go for days without eating when those are offered. If I try to make a 50/50 mix, the fat one always eats the dog food first, which leaves the skinny one with nothing to eat.


----------



## zombunny (Dec 9, 2008)

Do you have space in your home for a play pen? I just got one for my girls so they can have a safe space to run around during the day without getting into anything they're not supposed to.


----------



## madonnaswimmer (Jul 31, 2007)

zombunny said:


> Do you have space in your home for a play pen? I just got one for my girls so they can have a safe space to run around during the day without getting into anything they're not supposed to.


Like, a baby play pen or a ferret play pen? My boys jump over the ferret-sized.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Martin's Cages sells playpens. I have the large size myself and is a good way to allow them playtime in new areas to explore. But nothing beats free ranging in a safe room.
Please forget about the exercise balls for reason already mentioned.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

or you can go the cheapo route and buy coroplast panels and with zip ties make it into a ratty playpen


----------



## madonnaswimmer (Jul 31, 2007)

ok, thanks for everyone's advice! I'm gonna ditch the ball idea.


----------



## Little_Vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

I actually have a exersize ball myself. It was Judy's idea and I thought it would be good for our girls. I've tried with Isis in the ball but she makes a mess and looks around but doesn't really try to move the ball. I'll talk to Judy and show her the posts to see if we can find something else to do.
Seraphina, Judy's ratty, doesn't really like it but doesn't mind it if that makes sense, or didn't. We haven't tried to put her in the ball in a while. 
I dunno, this is good information though ^^


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

People must make absolutely no sense according to rats


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

I have balls for my rats that they go in everyday even though I also play with them everyday. I feel it gives them some extra exercise. I ahve the 11.5 and they are ok. My male needs the bigger one though adn he'll be getting one soon. My female is happy as can be in the smaller. Mine also dont have a weight issue so for sure yours will want the 13. Just be careful, sometimes they can get there toes pinched in the holes. Mine have squeeked maybe 4 times total in the past 8 months in balls so its not a huge concern but dont be suprised either.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Ouch, 4 times too much


----------



## madonnaswimmer (Jul 31, 2007)

AMJ087 said:


> I have balls for my rats that they go in everyday even though I also play with them everyday. I feel it gives them some extra exercise. I ahve the 11.5 and they are ok. My male needs the bigger one though adn he'll be getting one soon. My female is happy as can be in the smaller. Mine also dont have a weight issue so for sure yours will want the 13. Just be careful, sometimes they can get there toes pinched in the holes. Mine have squeeked maybe 4 times total in the past 8 months in balls so its not a huge concern but dont be suprised either.


Yeah, thinking about the toes getting pinched... Seshi is a gigantic klutz and already manages to miraculously hurt himself in his cage every so often (I have no wire floors, etc. for him to twist his toes in, but once every 3 months or so I'll find him limping... no open sores like he pinched his toes, but maybe twisted an ankle? I don't know, but the other rat has never gotten hurt, just clumsy Seshi).

I am leaning away from the ball for the same reason I originally wanted the ball: I want to avoid getting urine all over my carpet.


----------

